# will swimming affect my mass building?



## cruicky27 (Sep 22, 2010)

hi guys n girls, i train 6 days a week, monday/ back n bi. tuesday/ chest tri, wednesday/ shoulders/ core then repeat. i have started to swim after my workout will this affect my mass building coz thats what i am aiming for at the minute. it certainly helps with flushing out lactic acid thats for sure


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I wold have thought you woldnt have the energy to swim after a good workout TBH mate.


----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

i would imagine you arent flying up and down the pool after a workout? so i see no reason why this would impact on your mass building if it's helping you recover then i'd say to stick with it. Get a protein shake down you after your workout as well.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bry1990 said:


> i would imagine you arent flying up and down the pool after a workout? so i see no reason why this would impact on your mass building if it's helping you recover then i'd say to stick with it. Get a protein shake down you after your workout as well.


Before or AFTER the swimming ?

I would spew my ring if l had it before !!


----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

personally i'd have it before swimming! but then if your only dunking in the pool for half an hour or something wouldn't really make much difference.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Not training legs will affect your mass building more than swimming.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

bigmitch69 said:


> Not training legs will affect your mass building more than swimming.


hahahaha.. didnt even notice it


----------



## cruicky27 (Sep 22, 2010)

i run a lot before my lifting and have always been genetically gifted with powerful short stumps lol


----------



## cruicky27 (Sep 22, 2010)

no defo not flying up and down, just general swim and stretching in the sauna that works with recovery to. i thought it would be good for toning afterwards dunno will wait and see, thanks for the replys guys


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

cruicky27 said:


> i run a lot before my lifting and have always been genetically gifted with powerful short stumps lol


???? and your worried about swimming after your lifting to affect mass gains ?? im confused mate.....


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Squats and deadlifting (dont know if you're doing these) will help you gain mass. Whether you have big legs already if you're not squatting i wouldn't worry too about swimming affectting your mass building. Squats dont just make your legs bigger. They make you grow all over.


----------



## cruicky27 (Sep 22, 2010)

lol basically swimming is known for great TONING and cardio, i was just a bit confused my self whether swimming would affect my mass


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

cruicky27 said:


> lol basically swimming is known for great TONING and cardio, i was just a bit confused my self whether swimming would affect my mass


Ok but you werent concerned about all the running before you trained affecting it ??


----------



## cruicky27 (Sep 22, 2010)

i will start adding some squats and deadlifts as well then thanks for the advice, new to this and always learning


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

cruicky27 said:


> lol basically swimming is known for great TONING and cardio, i was just a bit confused my self whether swimming would affect my mass


I may get flamed here but l have always worked on the premise training is training and cardio is cardio. Cardio burns fat OR muscle if there isnt enough fat to burn so IMO if you want to build mass you shouldnt be running, swimming and over doing the cardio...


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

I'll answer the question you asked.

No swimming wont affect you're mass building.

But you training routine might.


----------



## cruicky27 (Sep 22, 2010)

i carry a bit of belly fat to so mix HIIT cardio with my weights, try to balance things out


----------



## cruicky27 (Sep 22, 2010)

i should be ok then coz ive got a few pounds of fat to burn lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I may get flamed here but l have always worked on the premise training is training and cardio is cardio. Cardio burns fat OR muscle if there isnt enough fat to burn so IMO if you want to build mass you shouldnt be running, swimming and *over doing the cardio..*.


^^^^^^^^^^ This ........ you cant worry about swimming affecting your mass mate and then doing loads of running before you workout, if your going to want to build mass but stay flexible then do about 15 minutes of cardio AFTER you have lifted your weights. not before mate ....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

cruicky27 said:


> i should be ok then coz ive got a few pounds of fat to burn lol


Another point mate, your either bulking or cutting pal !!!!!


----------



## cruicky27 (Sep 22, 2010)

so should do a cutting routine with loads of cardio till i get rid of my unwanted fat, then bulk?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

cruicky27 said:


> so should do a cutting routine with loads of cardio till i get rid of my unwanted fat, then bulk?


 :thumbup1: then cut, then bulk , then cut, then bulk, then cut , then bulk lol you see where its going !!!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Its unlikely youll gain any mass at all, training 6 days a week, so it makes no odds anyway.Get in the pool!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

bigmitch69 said:


> I'll answer the question you asked.
> 
> No swimming wont affect you're mass building.
> 
> ...


----------



## tempnatural (Jul 8, 2010)

poor guy


----------



## cruicky27 (Sep 22, 2010)

beg to differ m8 gained 6lbs of lean muscle mass in 8 weeks on my regime, showing good gains train 1 muscle group then rest for 2 days works for me. but hey must be a consequence of my genetics


----------



## cruicky27 (Sep 22, 2010)

well after all this discussion, gonna stick with it, cheers for all the input and time guys and have a good 2011


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

cruicky27 said:


> beg to differ m8 gained 6lbs of lean muscle mass in 8 weeks on my regime, showing good gains train 1 muscle group then rest for 2 days works for me. but hey must be a consequence of my genetics


You must be genetically gifted then mate or a complete noob to be fair, any average person would be happy with 2 pound of Lean solid muscle per month so you doing 6 pound in 8 weeks is very very good IMO !!!

Especially as you seem to not know alot about what your doing TBF !!! Not slating you mate just seems very good result from what your doing !!

Even Arnie i believe was happy with his genetics and his use of gear to achieve 25 pound of lean muscle in 12 months !!!


----------



## cruicky27 (Sep 22, 2010)

i understand your comment completely, but whats the point in me coming on here talking poo wasting your time and mine. pointless IMO but yeah i am always learning and the 1st 3 months are the best for gains, i have started us PRO ANABOLIC if thats means anything to you, but i am new and want to learn coz i enjoy it, so cheers for the honest m8


----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

i'd keep doing what your doing then bud. Everyone on here just says to train legs. but guarantee more than half of them didn't train legs when they started out. if your lifting weights for vanity reasons its not going to make much difference. if you have aspirations to compete later in life then i'd get yourself in the squat rack tho.

as for cutting/bulking, i'd say bulk until your happy with your size then cut down to a happy bodyfat %. then repeat, as long as you are seeing gains and are happy with your progress just go for it.

for the record i do train legs.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Its unlikely youll gain any mass at all, training 6 days a week, so it makes no odds anyway.Get in the pool!


Read what i wrote bellend and you'll see i said the same thing but in a slightly different way.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

bigmitch69 said:


> Read what i wrote bellend and you'll see i said the same thing but in a slightly different way.


LOL Charmin !!!


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> LOL Charmin !!!


True. Im sorry for the bellend comment but come on.....he comments on my post without reading what i wrote. Its grates on me.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bigmitch69 said:


> True. Im sorry for the bellend comment but come on.....he comments on my post without reading what i wrote. Its grates on me.


Mate if thats you in your avi your never gonna get any respect !!!


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Mate if thats you in your avi your never gonna get any respect !!!


Thats Bubbles out of the series Trailor Park Boys.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bigmitch69 said:


> Thats Bubbles out of the series Trailor Park Boys.


It was a joke mate, chill out.......


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

GET IN THAT SQUAT RACK!! Dont do loads of running before, maybe 10 mins after. U want to minimize cardio as much as poss if your after mass, and.... GET IN THAT SQUAT RACK!!


----------

